# Berkline 45012 headrest



## harrym (Jan 30, 2010)

We are replacing two LazyBoy recliners because the headrests push our heads forward in the upright position, although they are fine when fully reclined. Are we likely to have the same problem with the headrests in the Berkline 45012 models? We sat in a different style of Berkline seat in the showroom, but the 45012 model was not available. We like its appearance but wonder about the headrests. The reclinder mechanism [non-powered] apparently is a cord located between the arm and the seat. I'm not sure how it works, especially to return to the upright position.


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

The Berkline 45012 recliners are considered to be one of the most comfortable recliners regardless of the price and the manufacturer. While seating in these chairs I never had a problem with the proper head support. 

All domestic (the ones that start with "45") models have the push button manual reclining mech. control, and not a "parachute" cord that they use on the imported groups (the ones that start with "1"). In order to bring the manual recliners back into upright position you would need to press with your legs on the footrest. I strongly suggest getting motorized recliners. IMHO it is worth every penny, and it is not that expensive. As a matter of fact I strongly suggest the 45002 model instead. It is exactly the same recliner as 45012, but it comes with power recliner and powered headrest. That allows you to adjust your head position independently from your reclining position.


----------



## harrym (Jan 30, 2010)

Our Berkline 45012 chairs were delivered yesterday, and I am extremely disappointed. They are just as uncomfortable as the LazyBoy chairs we replaced -- maybe more so. These are the powered models, and they are fairly comfortable when fully reclined. But in an upright position, I feel tilted forward and they lack lower back support. Now, to be fair, I have problems with seating since my surgery for prostate cancer -- so others may find these very comfortable. I have a LazyBoy rocker-recliner in another room that is the most comfortable chair I have found. And these chairs [in leather] seemed comfortable in the showroom, but I should have sat longer before ordering these.


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

harrym,

Sorry to hear about that. You are probably the only person I know who did not like these recliners. Please do not forget that these chairs have been designed with a thought that as soon as you get in them you would recline. The additional cushion on top of the chair back that make you tilt forward actually is great help in the reclining position providing a "pillow top" feel and supporting your head so you are not looking at the ceiling when you want to rest your head on the back of the chair...


----------



## harrym (Jan 30, 2010)

I did a lot of experimenting last night after I posted. I found that removing about one-third of the microfil in the headrest helped a lot when upright or partially reclined. Then, in the reclining position, I put a small throw pillow under my knees, since the backs of my legs were hurting in the straight out position. With these adjustments, it is more comfortable. I love the power feature. Due to a wrenched shoulder, it has been painful to move the lever on the LazyBoy. And just a little change in position during a movie helps.


----------

